# Cleaning/preparing earthworms



## malawi2854 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I placed an order for some crickets early last week, but with all the snow, they still haven't ben delivered, for my Yemen chameleons, one of whom gave birth at the beginning of the week.

They've now been without food for a couple of days, and I am getting pretty worried - I can't get to any of the pet shops that sell crickets around here (again, due to snow/ice). Had a brainwave today though - I'm sure earthworms are ok for them!

I have a wormery, which supplies me with worms that the chickens like to eat, so thought as an emergency stop-gap measure until I can get some crickets, I would try worms.

But, do they need to be prepared or cleaned at all before being given to the chams?
If so, how?

Thanks very much!


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

For my turtle n lizards i only just wash the dirt off them under running water but don't have a cam :blush:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

When I nabbed some worms for my 'phibs out the garden, I put them in a cricket tub half full of damp kitchen roll for about 4 or 5 days (Enough time for them to, ahem, 'pass' whatever they'd been munching on in the garden..just incase) then ran em under some bottled water before dusting and feeding.

(If anyones interested, click my sig banner and look for the hilarious vid of eyeball eating a worm, 'Eyeball eating and falling lol')


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If they're from a wormery, I'd give them a few days in a tub of grass or whatever to void. Wild-caught from the soil, I wouldn't bother.


----------

